# Got Any Old Bibs?



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Note that each set has at least one pencil!:laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

So what do you do with them? Do you mount it to the wall? Or just sit on the table?
Crafty idea though.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

mount them close to areas where those particular tools are used. 
Handier than in the drawers and coffee cans they were in.:thumbsup:



Dominick said:


> So what do you do with them? Do you mount it to the wall? Or just sit on the table?
> Crafty idea though.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool idea.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Love the Idea, Gene. I actually wear bibs to work everyday, and have at least 6-8 old pairs that I have held onto.... 

Thanks for the EXCELLENT idea.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Tried to get the wife to sew up the legs for sacks but no dice. The back pockets would be nice for.....something?
Thanks for your comments.


----------

